# Helios nutrition



## jyoung8j (Apr 2, 2013)

Just want to let everyone that I just recently contacted manny at helios for a little help with my diet.. I must tell all of you if you need help give these guys a shout. They have been nothing but helpfull and my diet even tho when I first saw it was like holy crap how am I going to eat all that has been pretty easy to finish each day.. I will keep you guys posted as manny and helios nutrition melt the fat off me..j


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 2, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Just want to let everyone that I just recently contacted manny at helios for a little help with my diet.. I must tell all of you if you need help give these guys a shout. They have been nothing but helpfull and my diet even tho when I first saw it was like holy crap how am I going to eat all that has been pretty easy to finish each day.. I will keep you guys posted as manny and helios nutrition melt the fat off me..j



glad your happy bro


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 2, 2013)

good to know. in the process of setting up with spongy


----------



## don draco (Apr 2, 2013)

I've heard great things about Helios.  Hope you have a good & fruitful experience man.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah buddy!


----------



## AndroSport (Apr 3, 2013)

don draco said:


> Hope you have a good & fruitful experience man.



I would guess that there is very little fruit involved


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 3, 2013)

Yea so far I have yet to see a fruit..lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> I would guess that there is very little fruit involved





jyoung8j said:


> Yea so far I have yet to see a fruit..lol



Really? WTF Spongy you made me eat a god damn cup of fucking berries every day. I hate berries. But I ate that shit cause you said so. God dammit! 

lol I hate fruit.


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol tht sux pob... I'm not real happy bout rice lol I hate rice..


----------



## Spongy (Apr 3, 2013)

see, I let PoB have white rice if he wanted...  LOL!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2013)

Spongy said:


> see, I let PoB have white rice if he wanted...  LOL!



That actually was great. I appreciated that a lot.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 3, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Really? WTF Spongy you made me eat a god damn cup of fucking berries every day. I hate berries. But I ate that shit cause you said so. God dammit!
> 
> lol I hate fruit.



HA I have the berries too!  I switched to grapes instead of blueberries for a bit.  Gotta love that exchanges table.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 3, 2013)

You are going to be thrilled brother. What a good nutritionist can do is take you to another level.

Keep us posted.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 3, 2013)

They have there work cut out for them...lol I'm a mess..haha.. I want berries..lol


----------



## Spongy (Apr 3, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> They have there work cut out for them...lol I'm a mess..haha.. I want berries..lol



Should've signed up with me then   lol.  Manny and I have slightly different approaches to dieting, so you're SOL unless I can convince him otherwise LOL!


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol thx sponge. .. I have convidence in either one of your decisions.. just glad to finally have someone to help where I lack.. ready for the ride..


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 4, 2013)

Ahh but here is the big question...does Manny answer his email?   :-?


----------



## Spongy (Apr 4, 2013)

When he's not on vacation lol.  Even then he responds though...  



Dtownry said:


> Ahh but here is the big question...does Manny answer his email?   :-?


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 4, 2013)

He's been great with responding to me...


----------



## Jada (Apr 4, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Ahh but here is the big question...does Manny answer his email?   :-?



Yes sir he does


----------



## bigk (Aug 22, 2016)

Lol, you funny mate,


----------



## Jin (Apr 8, 2018)

Viduus said:


> The plan has “exchanges” so when you need to mix things up you have 16 pages of things you can swap around. Usually you can find something that gots regardless of where you are.
> 
> Highly recommend Helios.



Some days I swap out all my fat exchanges for a full bottle of red wine. 

Well, not really. But technically I could!


----------



## Damian (Aug 17, 2018)

I have heard many things about the nutrition and fruits for the best partition in workout, hope you have a good & fruitful experience man...


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> Some days I swap out all my fat exchanges for a full bottle of red wine.
> 
> Well, not really. But technically I could!




This is why his diet is the best....the exchanges keep me sane


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2018)

Damian said:


> I have heard many things about the nutrition and fruits for the best partition in workout, hope you have a good & fruitful experience man...



What does this mean?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 17, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> What does this mean?


That English is not their first language


----------



## Elivo (Aug 17, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> That English is not their first language


Hahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## C1368 (Jan 26, 2020)

Nice. I’m not a fan of fruit either


----------

